# Could sure use some advice on a new sonar unit.



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I've been using a Humminbird PiranhaMax 240 and want to upgrade. I had pretty much decided to go with a Humminbird 728; larger screen, better resolution, more power etc. Since I started doing some research though I've only become more confused. I see the Lowrance HDS units and talk about GPS, waypoints, lake insght, etc. Most of it I don't understand. I only fish one lake on a regular basis and want a unit that will simply give me a tool to be a more knowledgeable and productive fisherman. I do think a unit good enough to show fish among a stump field would be a minimum. After all they do call them fishfinders, don't they?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Trying to find good advice on marine electronics is tough. I just went through it with rigging a Lund Pro V. 

Your best choice really depends upon the kind of fishing that you do.

I would never have thought color was important until I used a color fish finder.
The target separation with fish right down on the bottom is stunning. Even with careful tuning the grayscale on a black and white unit it cannot show you the detail of a really good color unit.

Only you can decide about the value of GPS / mapping. I troll a lot. The chart plotter feature on my GPS shows the boat location interposed on a contour map. I can see ahead if I am coming up upon shallow water. I can follow a contour line knowing which way to turn to maintain my depth. I find the chart priceless to my kind of fishing.

If I all I did was cast near shore I could live without the GPS maybe.

The bad part of a GPS is cost. The unit cost hundreds more and the map software will add at least $100.00. The maps are not super accurate either.

I bit the bullet and bought top of the line HDS/GPS Lowrance units. I sure hope they last a while. I have no complaints and I love the automatic adjustments they make while I focus on fishing. I always had to keep making changes to my old units to get the best performance.

Let me know if you have questions. I would be glad to help if I can.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

I too would recommend a color unit. The different colors represent different densities. However if youy fish shorelines and no deeper than 12 fow, color would probably make little difference. All the manufacturers have their strenghts and weaknesses but , for the most part, they all make pretty good stuff. I'd compare, narrow the field, ask around and go from there. Good luck

Rob


----------

